# New to Uae / Ras Al khaimah



## ColinRAK

Hello,

I moved out to RAK about 2 months ago to take a job. I must say this place is very different from the United States. I have done my best to keep an open mind and not get to frustrated with the way things are out here. Now that I have adjusted and know the do's and don'ts, it is actually pretty pleasant. It isnt my beloved USA, but it's not all bad 

The only thing that RAK is missing is people my age (27). Or maybe they are here... I just havent found them yet. Not really a major issue, but sometimes it is nice to call someone just to have a beer with.... and maybe hear there story. 

I am not really sure where I am going with this post, but i'm new to this forum and just thought I would introduce myself.

I'm Colin, I am from Chicago, IL. I came out here to take a chance on a new job, I have done all of the touristy things in Dubai (it was fun, but just to say i did them). I have gone quad biking and beach brunching, always fun, but getting hot out.

Feel free to introduce yourself to me, I am very nice  and suggest some fun activities.


-Colin


----------



## remaaz

Welcome Colin,

I hope you a nice expeirence in the U.A.E and successful career. RAK is developing rapidly but the original people of RAK are still not used to it. Take care dude

If you like nature adventures then you in a good place, my advice stick to water sports you will love there.

Regards,


----------



## ColinRAK

Remaaz,

You are definatly right about RAK being very new. I noticed that everything is under constuction and they are doing everything they can to move things forward, and attract business.

I havent really noticed any negative reactions towards me from the locals, but I do tend to avoid them, becuase the rules here are very different for me and I dont want to offend anyone.


Thanks for the welcome,

Colin


----------



## Furry Beasht

I am flying out to RAK in July (ish) to start a new job so any help or experiences you can suggest / comment on would be grand....and as for a beer well I'm sure I could force one down in the name of international relations! 

See you out there!


----------



## ColinRAK

Where will you be staying in RAK?


----------



## Mr.Mo

remaaz said:


> Welcome Colin,
> 
> I hope you a nice expeirence in the U.A.E and successful career. RAK is developing rapidly but the original people of RAK are still not used to it. Take care dude
> 
> If you like nature adventures then you in a good place, my advice stick to water sports you will love there.
> 
> Regards,


Hi every one, yes iam new here

about what you said remaaz (lol) :eyebrows:
( the orginal people of RAK are still not used to it)

I disagree with you, but I'm pretty sure you dont know nothing about RAK because you live in Sharjah. So,next time think twice before writing any randomly replys. 

Everybody is mostly welcome in RAK :clap2:


----------



## aquarius.22

*Need info. PLS!!!!*

Hi everybody!! 
I've just got a job in Ras al Kaimah, and I'm still trying to find out what is going on over there. There is no too much information on the internet. 
I'm afraid my salary would not be enugh to live over. I have read that there are no buses running within the city?? is this true??
So you need a car ?? do people ride bikes over there?? 
I've been trying to find fitness centers but just got 2 on the list  for females- So they have for male and female separated?? Females do not work out over there??

What about supermarkets and shops?? Baaaars??
When serching on the internet it looks like everything just happened around one of the few hotels there are over there. is it like that?? 



If someone can help me, or tell me where can I read more about life over there.
Thank you

Ana


----------



## ladyluck913

Hi Guys, 

I've been working in RAK for 10 months now as a makeup artist. I live in the Nakheel area, and my work is near Hilton Beach. It is kind of boring here if you are to compare it with Dubai or Abu Dhabi. It's not for everyone but it does have it's charms. I can't say that I've become an expert on RAK in the 10 months that I've stayed here bec I don't really go out that much. But if you have any questions I'd try my best to help.

LG


----------



## ColinRAK

Ana,

I have been in RAK for about a little over three months. It is my first and only experience in the UAE, But i have been to Dubai, and it is significantly different from what I have seen.

I am origonaly from Chicago so I know what a major city entails, (public transit, lots of nightlife, and activities), I would look at RAK as more of a suburb to a metropolitan city. It's Quiet, there are Bars, and the drinking laws are much more liberal, but its not bussleing the wa a city is. Very little if, no publice transit, and the majority of things to do are.... Vacation things I guess, like dune buggys, quad bikes, jet skis, beach brunches, cafe dining.... just very relaxed.

I am not sure where you would be commuting from, but where I live "The Al Hamra Area" From what I heard, the cost of living is less if not similar to Dubai, so I dont think it would be too much different on your budget to move here.,, Also what part of RAK are tyou going to be working?

Just my 2 cents, feel free to send me a message, I am happy to answer any other questions I can.... not saying I am an expert, but I have some eperience to share.

Good Luck,

Colin


----------



## valminnis

Hi Colin, my husband and I are moving out to RAK in August. We travelled in a 34 foot RV round America for 15 months and would love to meet up for a beer and chat. We love the Americans!!


----------



## Furry Beasht

Hi Colin,

Sorry it took so long getting back on here, my life has been a blur! I am now living in the Al Hamra Fort Village, I flew out on monday so have been here a grand total of three days! Still finding my feet (but I have found Spinneys).


----------



## Stacie F

Hi 

I've been offered a job teaching in RAK, and I am in 2 minds about what to do! I have just read through everyone's posts there and it doesn't seem at all bad, but what I would like to know is it easy to meet people and make friends?!  I would be going over alone for the job and the only thing I am anxious about is not meeting people and for it ending up being a bit of a lonely experience!.....are there many westerners in the area?...not that I don't want to befriend locals, its just that it would be nice to know that there will be people about that possibly have the same background or commonalities with myself!...I don't want to spend the whole time there feeling like a fish out of water!!


----------



## Furry Beasht

Stacie F said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been offered a job teaching in RAK, and I am in 2 minds about what to do! I have just read through everyone's posts there and it doesn't seem at all bad, but what I would like to know is it easy to meet people and make friends?!  I would be going over alone for the job and the only thing I am anxious about is not meeting people and for it ending up being a bit of a lonely experience!.....are there many westerners in the area?...not that I don't want to befriend locals, its just that it would be nice to know that there will be people about that possibly have the same background or commonalities with myself!...I don't want to spend the whole time there feeling like a fish out of water!!


Hi Stacie,

I have been out here for about a month and I have met loads of westerners/expats etc there are a lot of us about to be fair , I was worried about the same thing with it my first job abroad and all that jazz but I enjoy it out here immensely. Anything I can help with or advise you on just let me know, RAK is a lot more lenient than other states too so I found it fairly easy to adjust.


----------



## sazeneyes

*RAK living 6+ month later*

Hi Colin,

I'm suppose to be moving to RAK in 3 weeks. Having read your post, you've mentioned a few things I'm worried about.

I just wanted to hear your opinion again now you have been living there long enough to give a real 'living' perspective.

I'm only 25 and am contracted to live there for the next 2 years so I'm worried I won't grow to love the city. No fun shopping trips, variety of cuisines to dine out for, bars/clubs on weekends, fitness classe etc.
I've read it takes 1 hour to reach Dubai i taxi, do you know how much it is?
I'll be working 6 days a week so hope to spend my one day off in Dubai.

Have you adjusted to their lifestyle or have you maintained you kept doing the things you used to do in the states?

Thanks



ColinRAK said:


> Hello,
> 
> I moved out to RAK about 2 months ago to take a job. I must say this place is very different from the United States. I have done my best to keep an open mind and not get to frustrated with the way things are out here. Now that I have adjusted and know the do's and don'ts, it is actually pretty pleasant. It isnt my beloved USA, but it's not all bad
> 
> The only thing that RAK is missing is people my age (27). Or maybe they are here... I just havent found them yet. Not really a major issue, but sometimes it is nice to call someone just to have a beer with.... and maybe hear there story.
> 
> I am not really sure where I am going with this post, but i'm new to this forum and just thought I would introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Colin, I am from Chicago, IL. I came out here to take a chance on a new job, I have done all of the touristy things in Dubai (it was fun, but just to say i did them). I have gone quad biking and beach brunching, always fun, but getting hot out.
> 
> Feel free to introduce yourself to me, I am very nice  and suggest some fun activities.
> 
> 
> -Colin


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you wish to come out to Dubai, I would suggest not taking a taxi but just rent a car for a day. Will be much cheaper. 

There is western expat areas to go but if you keep an open mind, you will have the opportunity to see, do and meet alot of different cultures/people who you just wouldnt get the same opportunity to do if you were in dubai where everyone tends to stick with their own because it is so easy to do so.


----------



## nayandave

Dear All,

Feel so nice to find many of RAK expats in this thread.

Like most of you I have also just got visa and assignment in RAK.

I plan to arrive there by 22nd Nov. 2011.

Well there is not much on internet about RAK but some where I saw pics of historical places around and of course a pic of Manar Mall has attracted me a lot with which I will be able to get to a better super market than "Big Bazzar chain of super markets" in India for making my daughter happy.

Well address of my comapny "Danem Energy Services LLC" shows location near "KHOUR PORT JETTY" which I am not able to locate on Google Maps.

Can anybody guide me what would be the rent of a 1 Br H K apartment preferably in Indian locality.


----------



## nayandave

remaaz said:


> Welcome Colin,
> 
> I hope you a nice expeirence in the U.A.E and successful career. RAK is developing rapidly but the original people of RAK are still not used to it. Take care dude
> 
> If you like nature adventures then you in a good place, my advice stick to water sports you will love there.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Remaaz,

I just look at you for guidance.

I like being friends and good relations with individuals of any origin. But naturally as you know when it comes to staying I prefer to live with many Indian families around as we can help each other for day to day needs.

What would be approximate cost of rent for One Br apartment in RAK?

Is living in RAK cheaper than Dubai?


----------



## nmp123

Nice to read all ur post. Can all u tell me about average living cost in RAK. Also how is life for couple over there? Is it safe? Also what about transportation?


----------



## nayandave

nmp123 said:


> Nice to read all ur post. Can all u tell me about average living cost in RAK. Also how is life for couple over there? Is it safe? Also what about transportation?


u ve not written whether u ve got job offer or already working in UAE somewhere.

Well I ve also just landed on 21-nov-2011 so I m also gathering info.

But to tell u the gist out of my experience so far:
*Cost of living*
--------------------------------------
Well it depends on ur life style but in general for family of 2 and a kid monthly food and general expenses (excluding school, mobile and internet) are about less than 1300 -1400 dhs.

As for mobile and internet they are quite costly here. for calling to india etisalat charges 1.2 fils/sec (0.72AED/min) du I ve gone thru' their web site 2.4 AED/min. Internet is all 3g connection and charges for comfortable volume of 1GB/30 days is 145 AED.

there are 3 Indian schools here I ve heard so far and monthly fees including transport is 400-500 dhs approx depending upon the grade ur kid is sudying in.

Fortunately house rents are half of Dubai or Sharjah here. for 1 bhk it ranges from AED 17000 to 22000 per annum depending upon house and locality.

*Life for a couple*
--------------------------------------

I think u r asking from security and restriction point. Well I do not ve experience of other GCC countries but here there are no restrictions and very safe and secure especially for women. So nothing to worry. It is not much different than India.

Transportation:

There is no internal bus service here. All have to depend on taxis only which are very costly. So normally all employers provide transport but it is better to clarify if u have not. Otherwise ur whole budget will be ruined and may be end up paying from the pocket.

Own car is must I would say but if you do not have international driving licence getting UAE license takes minimum 6-12 months before u buy own car.


----------



## nmp123

*for nayan dave*

thanks nayan dave. It seems u r gujarati, indian. I am also gujarati. I have got offer from Guardian, but package will be finalized in 2 days. So kindly guide me about what will be monthly overall expense in RAk including rent house? N how is rent houses condition? And any information can u give me about company. Plz do need ful. N tell me according to you what monthly salary should i get? I am chemical engineer, with 5 yrs experience. What is ur package?


----------



## MaidenScotland

nmp123 said:


> thanks nayan dave. It seems u r gujarati, indian. I am also gujarati. I have got offer from Guardian, but package will be finalized in 2 days. So kindly guide me about what will be monthly overall expense in RAk including rent house? N how is rent houses condition? And any information can u give me about company. Plz do need ful. N tell me according to you what monthly salary should i get? I am chemical engineer, with 5 yrs experience. What is ur package?




Please do not use text speak on the forum. I will delete any further posts that are not written in English,


----------



## FItOutGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Please do not use text speak on the forum. I will delete any further posts that are not written in English,


There's not much that hurts the eyes more than inane text talk. Ugh.


----------



## nayandave

Well I have given all the info about living cost in my previous reply with which you can sum up to your requirement.

Yesl I am Gujarati Indian. And have come to know a few of Gujaratis here running swadhyay activity here.

There are a few pure veg restaurants here including one gujarati run by mer from porbandar.

As such it is comfortable here.

Please ask transportation from your employer as there is no public bus service here in RAK and taxis are very costly.

All the best.


----------



## boltonwanderer

Hi all, 

I have been in RAK since February... been heading to Dubai at every opportunity, but it would be great to meet other people round here for beers and stuff. 

There seems to be loads of other expats..... just not keen on walking up to a total stranger in Spinneys! 

I am a teacher here, 31, from the UK. I am up for a laugh and pretty social, so it would be good to meet new people. 

If anyone wants to meet up let me know

Cheers


----------



## zakaria

*Hello*

Rak is my place of weekend i will be glad to meet in the next weekend. Tnx


colinrak said:


> hello,
> 
> i moved out to rak about 2 months ago to take a job. I must say this place is very different from the united states. I have done my best to keep an open mind and not get to frustrated with the way things are out here. Now that i have adjusted and know the do's and don'ts, it is actually pretty pleasant. It isnt my beloved usa, but it's not all bad
> 
> the only thing that rak is missing is people my age (27). Or maybe they are here... I just havent found them yet. Not really a major issue, but sometimes it is nice to call someone just to have a beer with.... And maybe hear there story.
> 
> I am not really sure where i am going with this post, but i'm new to this forum and just thought i would introduce myself.
> 
> I'm colin, i am from chicago, il. I came out here to take a chance on a new job, i have done all of the touristy things in dubai (it was fun, but just to say i did them). I have gone quad biking and beach brunching, always fun, but getting hot out.
> 
> Feel free to introduce yourself to me, i am very nice  and suggest some fun activities.
> 
> 
> -colin


----------



## aaabuhalime

*Dear Colin*

Dear Colin,
Thank you very much for your post, I received a job offer I will be moving from USA to RAK this summer, I am really not sure if I have to take my chance over there or not, because I don't know if the offer/salary will cover every thing,I looked at the apartments, I am trying to find a good furnished apartment, do you have an idea how much the annual rent for a good furnished apartment is? my budget will be less than AED 45,000, plus the transportation is it easy to buy a car? I have read your post I think you answered a lot of questions for me, It is really a hard decision for me to leave USA but if it is going to be a pleasant experience I don't mind it for few years please let me know .

Thanks




ColinRAK said:


> Hello,
> 
> I moved out to RAK about 2 months ago to take a job. I must say this place is very different from the United States. I have done my best to keep an open mind and not get to frustrated with the way things are out here. Now that I have adjusted and know the do's and don'ts, it is actually pretty pleasant. It isnt my beloved USA, but it's not all bad
> 
> The only thing that RAK is missing is people my age (27). Or maybe they are here... I just havent found them yet. Not really a major issue, but sometimes it is nice to call someone just to have a beer with.... and maybe hear there story.
> 
> I am not really sure where I am going with this post, but i'm new to this forum and just thought I would introduce myself.
> 
> I'm Colin, I am from Chicago, IL. I came out here to take a chance on a new job, I have done all of the touristy things in Dubai (it was fun, but just to say i did them). I have gone quad biking and beach brunching, always fun, but getting hot out.
> 
> Feel free to introduce yourself to me, I am very nice  and suggest some fun activities.
> 
> 
> -Colin


----------



## ZoukDubai

Something really exciting coming-up for the young and fun-loving expats in RAK. We are organizing a major dance event at Hilton RAK City. The 2nd Zouk & Latin Dance Festival from 22nd-24th Nov 2012 will feature: 

World stars Kadu & Larissa from Australia
Plus 15 Instructors from all over Europe, Brazil and Russia
Finest selection of artists from the Latin Dance Scene in the U.A.E.
40 Dance Workshops: Zouk, Kizomba, Samba de Gafiera, Salsa, Zumba...
3 Nights of amazing Latin Dance Parties with popular DJ's from Europe
2 Nights of Professional Dance Shows & Dance Competition
Live Concert by famous Zouk & R'n'B Singers Aminu Idris & Kadu Pires

Just google for more info and funny trailer on YouTube. See you then!!


----------



## pink.porsche

Hi All,
RAK is a quite place to live.
There a few bars around the area plus the fact that there are shops there where you can buy beer & bring it home without the need of having a license. *most people in dubai travel to RAK to buy alcohol for home parties*
plus the fact its only an hour & a half away from Dubai.

so incase you get bored you can always take a bus ride and tour the busy streets of Dubai!


----------



## Roodie

*Rak*

Hi Guys

I am moving with my wife and kids to RAK in October, aged 8 and 6, thinking of moving to Al Hamra Village, does anyone know a good school, is Al Hamra a good area, what other areas should I look at. Can you only get beerin hotels, or can you take it home from a shop?

KR


----------



## Zeeshan08

I'm in Dubai now, only been here few months and have been apartment hunting...we're also considering the move out to RAK. Any suggestions on where to look for a nice apartment? We just need a 1 bedroom. I saw some that looked nice on dubizzle in "royal breeze" Al Hamra...but any other suggestions? any brand new buildings around?


----------



## earthworm88

Roodie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am moving with my wife and kids to RAK in October, aged 8 and 6, thinking of moving to Al Hamra Village, does anyone know a good school, is Al Hamra a good area, what other areas should I look at. Can you only get beerin hotels, or can you take it home from a shop?
> 
> KR


Hi Roddie, 

Not sure if you guys are still planning your move this way, but here are the answers to your questions  Al Hamra has a really huge expat community, so your children will find playmates in no time. Sadly, there aren't many English schools in RAK, I believe most expat kids go to the RAK Academy for British curriculum. I really hope that there will be more international schools opening up here in the near future. 

There are two places you can get OH - Barracuda and Al Hamra Cellar, both of which are closer to the Al Hamra village. The prices are decent, or you can also try to load up via Dubai airport duty free every time you come through (4 litres per pax allowance).

Happy moving. 

Cheers!


----------



## earthworm88

Zeeshan08 said:


> I'm in Dubai now, only been here few months and have been apartment hunting...we're also considering the move out to RAK. Any suggestions on where to look for a nice apartment? We just need a 1 bedroom. I saw some that looked nice on dubizzle in "royal breeze" Al Hamra...but any other suggestions? any brand new buildings around?


Hi Zeeshan, 

There are plenty of supply here, whether it is up to your standard is another matter though 

So will you be commuting to Dubai daily? If you are, it is best to stay closer to E311 ie Mina Al Arab, Marjan, Al Hamra etc as living in the heart of the city will eat into your travel time (take a look at google map, this will give you some idea of which community has easy access to the highway). All the apartment buildings seem nice in the Al Hamra district, but I did hear of some chilling bills dispute in the past, so not certain if that has been resolved satisfactorily yet though or not. There aren't many new residential buildings being built at the moment, unlike Dubai. 

Yes, plenty of listings on dubizzle, narrow down your areas and then visit with a few agents for a better idea. Things to look for would be whether it is connected to FEWA or not, otherwise you are paying a premium. 

Good luck with your search.

Cheers!


----------



## yuliia

Hi there,

We live in RAK for more than 1 year now.Tried staying in Al Hamra Village,Royal Breeze apartments,it was nice but we paid a fortune for chiller bills in 6 month.People advised us to go to Mina Al Arab and we moved here since September.In comparison,it is much better,lovely community with corniche for walks and biking,beach is 5 min by walk,lots outdoor areas to play for kids,supermarket Choithrams just downstairs,beauty salons,GoldsGym,laundry,Italian coffee shop.We got 2BR apartment with lagoon view,can see flamingos and turtles out of the window.Also we don't get pollution from RAK Ceramics as we were getting often in Al Hamra Village.

Lots of people who stay in Al Hamra or Mina are commuting to Dubai every day.It depends where is your work located in Dubai.

As for schools for the post above.
Yes,most of expats are putting their kids to RAK Academy,there is also Ajman Academy 40 min away from here.Many of people prefer it as better quailty of studies provided.

If you are looking for friends just go on FB we have lots of groups.Try putting in search: Al Hamra Village Residents,Mina Al Arab Residents,The Village Girls.We do have coffee mornings and playgroups for kids,art classes and many more.


----------



## Mitchellsmom

*Teenagers in RAK?*

So..considering an offer. Drove out to RAK- loved the Mina Al Arab area. Just wondering if the EXPAT community for Teenagers is any good. Dubai is so spread out, and seemed to be a lot of "life long" Dubai-ans….not true 'traveling expat" kids as our kid is used too. Just wondering what life is like for a 16 year old boy in RAK. I know us parents will be fine and dandy…any insight would be great. 






yuliia said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We live in RAK for more than 1 year now.Tried staying in Al Hamra Village,Royal Breeze apartments,it was nice but we paid a fortune for chiller bills in 6 month.People advised us to go to Mina Al Arab and we moved here since September.In comparison,it is much better,lovely community with corniche for walks and biking,beach is 5 min by walk,lots outdoor areas to play for kids,supermarket Choithrams just downstairs,beauty salons,GoldsGym,laundry,Italian coffee shop.We got 2BR apartment with lagoon view,can see flamingos and turtles out of the window.Also we don't get pollution from RAK Ceramics as we were getting often in Al Hamra Village.
> 
> Lots of people who stay in Al Hamra or Mina are commuting to Dubai every day.It depends where is your work located in Dubai.
> 
> As for schools for the post above.
> Yes,most of expats are putting their kids to RAK Academy,there is also Ajman Academy 40 min away from here.Many of people prefer it as better quailty of studies provided.
> 
> If you are looking for friends just go on FB we have lots of groups.Try putting in search: Al Hamra Village Residents,Mina Al Arab Residents,The Village Girls.We do have coffee mornings and playgroups for kids,art classes and many more.


----------



## Tridar

yuliia said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We live in RAK for more than 1 year now.Tried staying in Al Hamra Village,Royal Breeze apartments,it was nice but we paid a fortune for chiller bills in 6 month.People advised us to go to Mina Al Arab and we moved here since September.In comparison,it is much better,lovely community with corniche for walks and biking,beach is 5 min by walk,lots outdoor areas to play for kids,supermarket Choithrams just downstairs,beauty salons,GoldsGym,laundry,Italian coffee shop.We got 2BR apartment with lagoon view,can see flamingos and turtles out of the window.Also we don't get pollution from RAK Ceramics as we were getting often in Al Hamra Village.
> 
> Lots of people who stay in Al Hamra or Mina are commuting to Dubai every day.It depends where is your work located in Dubai.
> 
> As for schools for the post above.
> Yes,most of expats are putting their kids to RAK Academy,there is also Ajman Academy 40 min away from here.Many of people prefer it as better quailty of studies provided.
> 
> If you are looking for friends just go on FB we have lots of groups.Try putting in search: Al Hamra Village Residents,Mina Al Arab Residents,The Village Girls.We do have coffee mornings and playgroups for kids,art classes and many more.


Thinking of moving to Al Hamra, I hear a lot about chiller bills being expensive, can you give me an example of how much it cost you? Are bills included in Mina Al Arab? 
Thanks


----------



## yuliia

Mitchellsmom said:


> So..considering an offer. Drove out to RAK- loved the Mina Al Arab area. Just wondering if the EXPAT community for Teenagers is any good. Dubai is so spread out, and seemed to be a lot of "life long" Dubai-ans&#133;.not true 'traveling expat" kids as our kid is used too. Just wondering what life is like for a 16 year old boy in RAK. I know us parents will be fine and dandy&#133;any insight would be great.


As I have a 3 year old and a newborn I can't really advise you on places where teenagers are hanging out. But I will say there are many of them, lots of outdoors games and sports to do .Add me on Facebook -Yuliya Terziyan (have photo with Canon) since we have lots of pages there where you can ask this question and am sure many of parents will reply to it.


----------



## yuliia

Tridar said:


> Thinking of moving to Al Hamra, I hear a lot about chiller bills being expensive, can you give me an example of how much it cost you? Are bills included in Mina Al Arab?
> Thanks


Yes, there is an issue with chiller bills in Al Hamra if you considering living in apartment.Villas and townhouses don't have chiller bills and there is a street of villas which bills under local charge, so you pay very less ammount for consumption. As for apartments I can say for 1 BR in Al Hamra we payed reasonable price of 300-400 aed without using ac in the beginning and after few months it started increasing ended up paying 1600 aed for a month.They do have problem with meters sometimes it breaks and you get charged alot and money are not refundable.Anyways chiller alone comes to 300 aed monthly plus your consumption.
As for Mina Al Arab there is no chiller bills we pay for a big 2 BR with 3 AC on 24/7 up to 700 per month.During cold time we payed 200 aed.Frankly a quality of houses is much better too.And they have amazing townhouses here with patio inside the house.


----------



## Tridar

yuliia said:


> Yes, there is an issue with chiller bills in Al Hamra if you considering living in apartment.Villas and townhouses don't have chiller bills and there is a street of villas which bills under local charge, so you pay very less ammount for consumption. As for apartments I can say for 1 BR in Al Hamra we payed reasonable price of 300-400 aed without using ac in the beginning and after few months it started increasing ended up paying 1600 aed for a month.They do have problem with meters sometimes it breaks and you get charged alot and money are not refundable.Anyways chiller alone comes to 300 aed monthly plus your consumption.
> As for Mina Al Arab there is no chiller bills we pay for a big 2 BR with 3 AC on 24/7 up to 700 per month.During cold time we payed 200 aed.Frankly a quality of houses is much better too.And they have amazing townhouses here with patio inside the house.


We will be looking to stay in the town houses hopefully so good to hear chiller bills don't apply to them! We looked at town houses in Mina al Arab but they are a lot more expensive and out of our price range, 120 pa compared to 85 pa in Al Hamra! It's closer to Umm al Quwain aswell! Great to know about the bill though, thanks


----------



## yuliia

Tridar said:


> We will be looking to stay in the town houses hopefully so good to hear chiller bills don't apply to them! We looked at town houses in Mina al Arab but they are a lot more expensive and out of our price range, 120 pa compared to 85 pa in Al Hamra! It's closer to Umm al Quwain aswell! Great to know about the bill though, thanks


Didn't know the price went up that much, it was 75k in September over here.Since many people are coming from other Emirates to here the price went up as well.Try seeing townhouses on the street behind Al Hamra Mall which takes you to Al Hamra Fort Hotel, you pay local fees there for consumption.Also,there are some people who prefer to install solar batteries for their villas and townhouses to save more money.And if you look at local villas infront of Al Hamra Village you end up paying 65k for 3 Br and 300 aed for ac during summer with a huge garden area.RAK can offer you lots of alternatives on accommodation.


----------



## Tridar

yuliia said:


> Didn't know the price went up that much, it was 75k in September over here.Since many people are coming from other Emirates to here the price went up as well.Try seeing townhouses on the street behind Al Hamra Mall which takes you to Al Hamra Fort Hotel, you pay local fees there for consumption.Also,there are some people who prefer to install solar batteries for their villas and townhouses to save more money.And if you look at local villas infront of Al Hamra Village you end up paying 65k for 3 Br and 300 aed for ac during summer with a huge garden area.RAK can offer you lots of alternatives on accommodation.


Great thanks for the info, what website do you use? I've being using Dubizzle, must try and see so local villas too!


----------



## crt454

Hi Colin, Im Don P form Miami Beach, RAK is similar to Montana but without a beach scene. Make alot of money then move on, i bet you'll be home sick for a while.


GO HEAT!! 

i mean the miami heat ,

not the UAE HEAT!!


----------



## SaraFromSlovenia

Hi guys!

Soon (in 1 month or so) I am moving to RAK from Slovenia to work in a resort/hotel and I would be very happy to meet some people from all over the world and share experience, so I can adjust more easily.  Oh yes, maybe usefull info. I am 26. 

I look forward to your replies and maybe to meet you soon. :fingerscrossed:

Have fun,

Sara


----------



## earthworm88

SaraFromSlovenia said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Soon (in 1 month or so) I am moving to RAK from Slovenia to work in a resort/hotel and I would be very happy to meet some people from all over the world and share experience, so I can adjust more easily.  Oh yes, maybe usefull info. I am 26.
> 
> I look forward to your replies and maybe to meet you soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Have fun,
> 
> Sara


Hi Sara, 

Welcome to RAK! Be prepared to soak up the sun and the heat when you get here 
You might find these two websites useful for meeting new people. 

Ras Al-Khaimah expat Community for Ras Al-Khaimah expats | InterNations.org
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/rak-expats

Cheers!


----------



## Gojusjen

Hi, 

I'm new to RAK and I'm looking to meet some westerners here as well. Are you still around?


----------



## RanaAF

I would like to make new friends from USA and UK, I live in RAK and I have so many ideas to have fun


----------

